# Sooo, in Cali



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 23, 2007)

what kinda furr stuff is there? I'm in So. Cal. 
*coughs*sucks*coughs*. 


I want to go to teh con but that's way in the hell over there *points across the US* and I dun have money for it this year. I could scavange enough to get in, and if I didn't get a hotel, I'd be able to do _something_ but that still leaves getting there and sleeping arrangements, lol. maybe next year if I can get there. 


But, yeah, what's going on around here?


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2007)

I dunno, but I like your avatar. O..o


----------



## SilencedEmotions (Jun 24, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> I dunno, but I like your avatar. O..o



*giggles* thank you  ^_^. I'm not sure where I found it, but I had downloaded it a while ago. unfortunately, I had to crop it to fit *pouts*


----------



## DragonicKnight (Aug 6, 2007)

the only big thing that I know of is CAliFur. It's pretty big.

here's a link
http://www.califur.com/


----------



## TheGru (Aug 6, 2007)

I've heard about Califur here and there, but we gotta wait a whole year for the next one.


----------



## DragonicKnight (Aug 6, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> I've heard about Califur here and there, but we gotta wait a whole year for the next one.



yeah...that does suck but oh well...I do need to go to that Con one day. living is SoCali sometimes...I don't know of anything else but that though...

Peace,
DragonicKnight


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 7, 2007)

There's Further Confusion on San Jose I think.....but have to wait another year to for that one. XP


----------



## Summercat (Aug 15, 2007)

In Socal? Well, there's the Socalfurs e-group, might want to look that up =D

There's monthly parties held down here, sometimes two a month. And get togethers are frequent. =D


----------

